# Is there any way to prevent sunburn from peeling?



## BorrowedHalo (Jul 6, 2010)

Just a quick, simple question. My shoulders got sunburned last weekend, and they never really hurt, but now they itch like mad because they are peeling. I don't really even care if they peel, I just want them to stop ITCHING! 

And, I will also save you all the trouble of advising sunscreen...I used the "mist", and unfortunately--I "MISSED"! :rofl:
~K


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Try Panthoderm (I think that's what it is called in the US)


----------

